# Which Galaxy Nexus owners are moving to the Nexus 4?



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

This is primarily targeted towards current GSM users, however, which of you guys with the Galaxy Nexus are planing on moving to the Nexus 4? I know i am.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Similar discussion going on in the S3 forum. General consensus is that the N4 is underwhelming, at best. The two biggest drawbacks to me are, the sealed battery compartment, and 16gb is as large as you can get. The sealed battery might not be a concern to some people, but I like to be able to carry a spare battery, and not have to worry about getting to a charger. As far as the 16gb goes, unacceptable. LG, and or Google, were remiss in not making a 32gb model available.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

If I was on a GSM version of the Gnex, I would get it for sure. I see no reason not too. Especially when its so cheap off contract.

Since I'm on VZW lte, I'll just stick with the gnex for now.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Not worth losing unlimited data for a phone without lte, so no for me.


----------



## Jaywrayson (Jun 9, 2012)

Barf said:


> Not worth losing unlimited data for a phone without lte, so no for me.


T-Mobile went full unlimited/ unthrottled data last month (Sept. 9th). LTE is somewhat over rated. Its expensive and a battery hog. HSPA+42 will still get you around 10mbps down, and that's more than acceptable.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

T-Mobile's coverage sucks the big one, especially in the mountains of North Carolina. I'll hold on to my 4g unlimited while I can. And 30 a month is not expensive.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

No thanks to it, I understand Google's point about 4G but I doubt the Nexus 4 will beat the Galaxy Nexus in sales.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't see how it could beat the galaxy nexus when only gsm users can use one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zenak (Jan 26, 2012)

If they bring it to VZW at the same price point I will get one, but not changing carriers for it. Non removable battery kinda sucks. I don't care about local storage, the only thing I store locally are nandroid backups these days, I still have unlimited VZW so I stream everything else.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm skipping N4 regardless of whether or not they eventually bring an LTE version, which I don't see happening, and I understand why.

My GNex is more than enough powerful for the moment. Lack of LTE isn't the issue. Lack of Verizon's network is.

I live in the DC Metro/NOVA area. AT&T has great coverage, but only if you enjoy dropped calls. T-Mobile is about the same, but outside this area they get spotty. Sprint - don't make me laugh. Verizon is the only carrier that I know I'll have signal with and be able to make a call.

Hopefully, by the time I'm eligible for an upgrade again Google will have figured out how to get LTE back into the Nexus phones. If not well I'll re-evaluate at that time if I want to stay with Verizon or not.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Specs look great, but the storage and non removable battery are deal killers for me.. If it had a micro SD slot, then maybe.. But I'm also on Verizon and still have unlimited and don't feel like switching carriers..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Why does goggle have issues witH LTE?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sometimes I read posts in general that don't make sense to me because I own the Verizon Gnex and they are GSM questions. I keep forgetting a good percentage of the users have the GSM model or that one exists lol. I'm an idiot lol. Honestly if it came to Verizon I'd think about it. Needs LTE though.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

chefb said:


> Why does goggle have issues witH LTE?


The real reason is Verizon and Sprint get in the way due to CDMA.

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/10/29/google-admits-galaxy-nexus-lte-wasnt-a-great-user-experience/


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Sticking with Verizon seeing as how I only spend $70 a month and have unlimited data and excellent coverage.

Waiting to see the HTC DLX and the Note 2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm spending $230 bucks a month for 2 4g phones and one 10$/mo dummy line which I used for a discount on a phone. 1400 shared minutes, of which I used 700 last month for work purposes and unlimited data.

I'm paying too much to a company that wants to lock down my bootloader and fuck me if I get caught rooted. Google's stance on this, in my interpretation is that we're being fucked by carriers that charge this amount. It's ridiculous. Add on top of that that our VZW gnex was unsupported on AOSP for a while until JB came out.

I know T-Mobile's service sucks for the most part, my sister had them for a long time. ATT and Sprint are trash as well and you won't find me going to Wal Mart any time soon either. My contract is up and honestly I've been looking at the 5gb/100 minute plans that T-Mo has, and going full on Google Voice.

Perhaps if we're damn lucky, fiber.google.com will spread like wildfire giving us all access to unlocked wifi anywhere we go for free...........wish wish wish.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I'm spending $230 bucks a month for 2 4g phones and one 10$/mo dummy line which I used for a discount on a phone. 1400 shared minutes, of which I used 700 last month for work purposes and unlimited data.
> 
> I'm paying too much to a company that wants to lock down my bootloader and fuck me if I get caught rooted. Google's stance on this, in my interpretation is that we're being fucked by carriers that charge this amount. It's ridiculous. Add on top of that that our VZW gnex was unsupported on AOSP for a while until JB came out.
> 
> ...


Wow, you do pay too much. I only pay $185 for the same setup you have (two 4G unlimited data phones and one dumb phone, 1400 minutes).


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, guess I can't complain about my bill. $190 for (3) 4G smartphones with unlimited data, unlimited texting, and 2000 minutes. Verizon is OK in my book.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm picking one up and leaving Verizon and jumping to T- Mobile. My contract is up November 13th too. Perfect timing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

I'm moving to a gsm nexus then doing a simcard addon with straight talk. If I have to buy outright might as well cut my bill in half and still be unlimited.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> I'm moving to a gsm nexus then doing a simcard addon with straight talk. If I have to buy outright might as well cut my bill in half and still be unlimited.


Only thing with Straight Talk tho is that in their end user agreement they withhold the ability/right to throttle you if they feel you're "abusing" their network i.e. streaming music, video, etc.

Also, I don't know if its possible to leave the network with the best coverage to one with spotty coverage (T-Mobile) or slower network (att)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Suppose I'll need to upload a screen of my bill so you can see what I'm working with, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zenoran (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm on the fence with this one. I've always jumped to get every new nexus when it comes out but I really hate to drop my unlimited plan right now with vzw even though their aosp support clearly sucks. One of my biggest complaints about the gnex is the battery life and how bad the screen sucks it dry.

Has anyone read anything about how the battery life compares to gnex vzw?

Oh and for those of you holding your breath waiting for another nexus on big red; don't get your hopes up. Verizon regrets they ever took on the gnex hence it being the redheaded stepchild of the pack.


----------

